# Need help selecting your first router table?



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This question gets asked every day, often more than once. Read this: http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/35510-first-router-table.html#post283370


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Are the home made router tables made from countertops worth trying to build


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, many forum members use them but in the long run you are best off building a table with a plywood core and Formica on both sides.


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Slappy (Nov 2, 2013)

so MDF is not advisable to it being unstable & prone to movement ? 
I guess it sags after awhile as well ?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*MDF is ok....*



Slappy said:


> so MDF is not advisable to it being unstable & prone to movement ?
> I guess it sags after awhile as well ?


Hi Mike. A number of people have used MDF with success. You just have to seal the surface and use some bracing if the table is on the large side.

The table well recommended by some forum members is made from 1 3/8" MDF with surface sealed with a Melamine surface.

Grizzly.com


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Any panel material requires bracing over any distance. The last table I made was from 5/8" melamine coated particle board. I cross braced below the table as close as feasible to the insert plate. I also cut grooves for t tracks into it which made it only 1/4" thick in spots. After 3 1/2 years it is still dead flat. There is some diversity of opinion on what is needed. I've never worried about sealing both sides but I don't live in a high humidity area. In my opinion the engineering is more important than the materials.


----------



## DavidFR (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi,
Thank you for your welcome. I am looking forward to sharing in the forums.
DavidFR


----------



## cwschnepf10 (May 15, 2014)

I also recommend building one on a cabinet. I bought a Jessem, while it is nice I am now building a table under it. If you build one make the table large as your shop allows. Same height as your saw table..


----------



## cwschnepf10 (May 15, 2014)

I recommend building a wide table, if your shop has the room. Make the same as your saw table. I have a Jessem and it is nice but the cost would have bought a lot of Melamine and plywood.


----------



## Hburger (May 17, 2014)

Hey guys. Just joined the forum.
I'm a retired cad/cam guy and looking for
an affordable entry level CNC for my hobby
prototype shop. Any kits or plans available?
I could build it but need help with servo driver boards
and G-code interpreters/controllers etc.
Lee


----------

